

In E-Book Era, You Can’t Even Judge a Cover  - bootload
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/31/books/31covers.html

======
skermes
Seriously? E-books are going to make everyone stop reading because now we
can't use our book covers to passively brag to people on the subway how
cool/smart/alternative we are?

On the other hand, maybe someone can make a quick buck by selling
rewritable/removable "Hi, my book is ________" stickers for the back of
kindles.

~~~
Daniel_Newby
Just slap a screen on the other side! (God, you _know_ someone is going to do
this eventually.)

